# Getting Skinnier Calves and Thighs...



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how I could get skinner thighs and calves without lipo or any other surgery? Thanks a lot!


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *makeup_obsessed* Does anyone know how I could get skinner thighs and calves without lipo or any other surgery? Thanks a lot! 
Um i would think some excercise,like walking or running.some squats maybe


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cardio, cardio, cardio, high reps w/low weights and eat healthy - all consistently!

Originally Posted by *makeup_obsessed* Does anyone know how I could get skinner thighs and calves without lipo or any other surgery? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Liz (Oct 18, 2005)

doing cardio to loose the fat in that area.

and doing leg excercises to tone the areas.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 18, 2005)

I used to be an aerobics instructor so I'll try and help out... What the girls said is right, Amp it up on the cardio, and go for long distances/time periods rather than short bursts of energy... If you do sprints rather than a long leisurely jog you will build UP muscle and mass as well, and you don't want that...

Also a HUGE help in the slimming down of the thighs is Pilates... You can start out slow but try to build up to a high intensity workout in this section. You will NOT build huge muscles doing this exercise regimen so work as hard as you can!! The ladies in my class had HUGE results from taking my Pilates class, so I know for a fact it works...


----------



## sweetface18 (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *makeup_obsessed* Does anyone know how I could get skinner thighs and calves without lipo or any other surgery? Thanks a lot! first off, CARDIOand to target those specific areas...lunges squats...and leg lefts


----------



## gamaki (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *makeup_obsessed* Does anyone know how I could get skinner thighs and calves without lipo or any other surgery? Thanks a lot! I'll trade you for my skinny long legs!..LOL


----------



## gamaki (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I used to be an aerobics instructor so I'll try and help out... What the girls said is right, Amp it up on the cardio, and go for long distances/time periods rather than short bursts of energy... If you do sprints rather than a long leisurely jog you will build UP muscle and mass as well, and you don't want that...
Also a HUGE help in the slimming down of the thighs is Pilates... You can start out slow but try to build up to a high intensity workout in this section. You will NOT build huge muscles doing this exercise regimen so work as hard as you can!! The ladies in my class had HUGE results from taking my Pilates class, so I know for a fact it works...

What are some tips for gaining muscle mass in the thighs and calves? I have the opposite problem.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 20, 2005)

The best thing to do is weight train...

You'll want to do some squats, lunges, plies, and reverse lunges for the thighs. You can start these with JUST your body weight to build up your muscle slowly, you don't want to strain anything... Then as you build up, you can include holding weights in your hands or using a weight machine to work your legs.

For the calves, this will be difficult... Because we have to use the calves EVERY second of every day, they are very hard to bulk up bc they are already quite strong and used to the strain. You'll need to do both standing and seated calf raises. For the standing raises you can just use your body weight at first then weights or a weight machine. The seated calf raises are a little more tricky. You can try to put a heavy book on your knees as you do them, but it usually works better when you can do this exercise on a weight machine.

If you guys need any Exercise or Nutrition help, feel free to PM me... Not only did I teach and work in a gym, but I have a nutrition/dietetics degree from University of FL, so I know a good bit about diet as well...


----------



## gamaki (Oct 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* The best thing to do is weight train... 
You'll want to do some squats, lunges, plies, and reverse lunges for the thighs. You can start these with JUST your body weight to build up your muscle slowly, you don't want to strain anything... Then as you build up, you can include holding weights in your hands or using a weight machine to work your legs.

For the calves, this will be difficult... Because we have to use the calves EVERY second of every day, they are very hard to bulk up bc they are already quite strong and used to the strain. You'll need to do both standing and seated calf raises. For the standing raises you can just use your body weight at first then weights or a weight machine. The seated calf raises are a little more tricky. You can try to put a heavy book on your knees as you do them, but it usually works better when you can do this exercise on a weight machine.

If you guys need any Exercise or Nutrition help, feel free to PM me... Not only did I teach and work in a gym, but I have a nutrition/dietetics degree from University of FL, so I know a good bit about diet as well...

Thank you Leila!!


----------



## Gorgeous (Oct 26, 2005)

More run, less eat!


----------



## Gorgeous (Oct 26, 2005)

> I used to be an aerobics instructor
> 
> I think it's really fun job. Don't you do it anymore?


----------

